# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  FF voorstellen

## Whismaster

Hoi, mijn naam is Arnold.
Ik heb me hier aangemeld om te zien of er hier mensen met "gelijksoortige" problemen zijn, en hoe zij hiermee omgaan.
Ik kamp al sinds m'n jeugd met depressies en sociale angsten.

----------


## Brook

Hallo allemaal,
Hopelijk zijn er mensen, die hier zijn aangemeld, bekend met narcistisch gedrag.
Ben pas achter gekomen dat mijn partner hier mogelijk aan lijdt wat heel frustrerend is.

----------

